# Any Ideas, for my first?



## center59 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never caught a tarpon before, and it one fish that I have always wanted to catch. I am going to Corpus this next week, and trying to catch some reds and trout. Maybe even go offshore and hit up some platforms. Though if I can get a chance to maybe get a tarpon even hooked I would love that. Does anyone have any ideas of any places to go to even try for tarpon?


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

You can also go to the Port A jetties. Depending on the tidal flow, anchor or drift off the ends of the jetties with live mullet, pinfish, and/or crabs on circle hooks. Vary the depth of your presentations. Some near the top, some down low, some in the middle of the water column.

While you're waiting for the bite chunk large spoons or swim baits.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

It just takes time. Some days they are everywhere feeding hard then some days you won't see more than a couple roll. Just go and put in some time and you'll get one!


Cody C


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tarpon*

The secret of successful tarpon fishing is to make the fish think that you're fishing for anything other than tarpon.

I have never caught a tarpon while deliberately fishing for one, but have caught many as an incidental catch while fishing for cobia, kings, redfish et al. It really works! C2


----------



## reeladdiction (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello guys and ladies, wanting to try tarpon fishing out of galveston. This is a first for me. Welcome all ideas, baits, technique, etc. Thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Catching Tarpon*

On a serious note, watch for them chasing bait., cast a 1/4 oz silver spoon or a **** Pop. Let it sink just like an injured bait.

For weight on the spoon, rig it like a Knocker Rig.

I have never caught a tarpon while deliberately fishing for them. The above advice is for what my fishing buddies caught tarpon. I caught cobia, kings and other fish, but nary a tarpon.

I wish you success, my fran. JMHO C2


----------



## reeladdiction (Aug 23, 2011)

*tarpon how to*

Thx Charlie2, i plan to try it this weekend.


----------



## ezygo (May 19, 2006)

Charlie just might be onto something here. This past weekend, I was wading the surf for specs and reds at Matagorda nature park. My half ounce gold spoon was picked up less than 50 feet in front of me by what turned out to be a small, 20lb class tarpon. After a couple of headshakers and a wild cartwheel... he was outta there. 

Let us know how your trip went.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tarpon Fishing*



ezygo said:


> Charlie just might be onto something here. This past weekend, I was wading the surf for specs and reds at Matagorda nature park. My half ounce gold spoon was picked up less than 50 feet in front of me by what turned out to be a small, 20lb class tarpon. After a couple of headshakers and a wild cartwheel... he was outta there.
> Let us know how your trip went.


See; I told you so! You have to fool the fish into thinking that you're fishing for something else.

Some day, I'll tell you a funny, but not so funny, story about an encounter between about a huge tarpon and myself while wade fishing for trout. C2


----------

